# Bosley's pet store



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wanted to share with everyone that my friend Curtis has left Petland and has opened his own Bosley's.The store is located in Port Coquitlam,where the old Canadian tire used to be.He is going to be the first Bosley's to carry fish.Hes getting all his plumbing done now and should have fish in mid January.Its a nice store and friendly staff,mostly family members,so check it out.He is also going to become a sponsor here.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will check it out for sure. Hope he will have a good selection and great prices. Let us know when fish are available.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I was there last night for a non squeeky chew toy for my dog because she was driving me insane on the drive home. store looks nice and clean


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell your friend to bring in SW stuff too!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can not wait to check it out.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got my ferrets picture taken with santa at the new bosleys  free with purchase or a donation. I didn't see anywhere fish would go though


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are removing some shelves


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

any cichlids or flowerhorns gonna be their


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like to thank Lukasz for passing a email onto me to his friend Curtis at Bosley's in Port Coquitlam and highly recommend that if anyone is looking for a store to shop at that will take care of them and go the extra mile the Bosley's in Port Coquitlam is definitely that store!

I had sourced out a product and was told it could be ordered by another store, after getting the go ahead to purchase the product for work ( a couple of dog doors ) I went back in and placed the order. I was told it would be in 2-3 weeks for me to pickup and they'd call me as soon as it was ready for pickup. Unfortunately the staff never phoned me back to tell me that they couldn't get what they showed me and told me they could get for me, I re-framed the exterior walls to accept this specific product during this time and at 2 and a half weeks I stopped in at the store to see if maybe they had received it but forgot to call me or it hadn't come in yet. I was told at this time the staff called me to tell me they couldn't get it among other excused. Fortunately as I was going to type up a nice rant I had remembered Lukasz posting this thread and did a search, sent off a private message to him asking kindly if he could pass on a snippet of text to Curtis and he so kindly did. Few days later I received a call from Wendy at the Port Coquitlam Bosley's store saying she had found the product and would order it for me, kindly said they usually receive shipments from this supplier about a week from order and then phoned me 2 days later to tell me they had received them! The staff at this store going the extra mile for me saved a good $100 in changing products, hundreds in labour and material for me to reframe the exterior wall openings and saved me from looking like a idiot (I do a good job of looking like a idiot without others helping me!).

Thank you Lukasz, Curtis and Wendy, your help was greatly appreciated and with a store who serves customers like this you can't go wrong!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

WOW I can't believe I missed this thread! 

Kurtis is a very good friend of mine and I frequent his new Bosleys store. As far as I've been told he isn't going to be bringing in salt water fish into his holding tanks anytime in the near future. But, if you ask nicely, he just might be able to special order in whatever you want providing his contacts have it on their order form. Kurtis really does go the extra mile for his customers and friends alike, he has amazing customer service skills and is generally a pleasure to deal with (I'm not just saying this because he's a friend of mine). He recently told me that he is getting at least 2 more fish walls in the near future.

Kurtis is a fountain of knowledge to whatever type of pet you have. He seriously knows EVERYTHING there is to know about pets. I personally come to him for whatever question or problem I have and he knows the answer right away. On the off chance he doesn't know the answer, he researches it right away or directs you to someone who does know.

His new Bosleys also has a dog washing station that I bring mine to all the time. It makes washing my huge 80lb dog easy and fun. They provide the soap, towels, treats, and bibs so you don't get wet when your dog inevitably shakes all the water off of it all over you. The tubs are also raised so you don't have to bend down.

But don't take my word for it, go check out the place for yourself and make your own opinion. I'm positive you won't be disappointed. It's right on Shaugnessy and Lougheed in Port Coquitlam where the old Canadian Tire used to be.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I had no idea it carried fish stuff now; I'll pop in to have a look as well. Cheers for the tip!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

He only just started to carry fish. His first fish wall just finished its cycle and hes slowly starting to stock it up. But expect much more in the future.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Kurtis and his mom are going to expand the store.I believe they are going to add another fish wall.Knowing Kurtis he will fill it with some goodies. I'm glad people are getting excited. Kurtis does have amazing customer service.He really knows how to deal with people.I have seen him deal with people at Petland,and let me tell you ,it's not easy.Some people treat Petland like Costco,when it comes to returns. Check it out and see for your selves.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting discovery - I will pass by there. always on the lookout for new fishy stores


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I was alking with kurtis today and he told me that he would be more than happy to special order whatever fish (fresh or salt), reptile, amphibian, or equipment you could ever think of providing his contacts can supply them to him. So have at it! Hes ordering me in a little 10" african lungfish right now. After I sold my buddies I got the lungfish bug and just had to have one.


----------

